# guilty pleasure food/music



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

What do you love to eat that you woudnt want folk to know you were delving into ie. grubby,processed junk. 
And music :- Is there a really naff tune out there you wouldnt want anyone to know you were into. ie you're a real heavy metal fan, but you love the Carpenters:blush:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd prefer if the only Carpenters I heard were people sawing wood and hammering. :lol: My stepson loves their music and it drives me insane if I have to put up with it a 2nd time around.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

George Benson, Acoustic Alchemy, Al Jarreau yeah!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Soundtrack from the Rocky Horror Picture Show

Shall we Dance? from The King and I (musical movie with Yul Brenner)

Anyone else like the old tv musicals?

Umm...a real embarassing one....Puff the Magic Dragon <LOL>
(Don't ask me why)


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Rocky Horror brings back bad memories. My gf's roommate in college loved it. And all Kim and I wanted was some quiet time away from it


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Grease and Xanadu Soundtrack.. 

We go together like ramma lamma lamma......


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

So far people aren't taking the bait on the food side of this thread, so I'll be the first. I love electric-orange Cheetos, especially the fiery (hot and spicy) ones! 

As for music, I'd have to say the sound track from "Singing in the Rain"- especially the one about "Moses Supposes His Toeses Are Roses".


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Reeses peanut butter cups and an ice cold Dr. Pepper!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey! That's where that came from?!? 

That was a challenge in a drinking game I had a long, long time ago! And I still remember it to this day! "Moses supposes his toeses are roses, but Moses supposes erroneously. For nobodies toeses are posies of roses as Moses supposes his toes to be!:crazy::beer:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

German nougat bar or a jar of nutella with strawberries, bottle of champagne, Pachabel's cannon....

OR

An extrodinarily greasy pepperoni pizza, a truly dirty martini followed by a bottle of Montrachet, and Melissa Ethridge cranked! :bounce: (oh my, did I just say that out loud? ;-)


----------



## detroitcook (Sep 23, 2007)

Food: salt and vinegar pork rinds splashed with franks red hot or the ever popular little debbie nutty buddy


Music: Soundtrack the pirates of penzance or anything by the corrs


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

As shocking as this may read, I enjoy White Castle dbl jalepino cheeseburgers.

Funny my late boyfriend's first serious date with me was an ordered in pizza, bottle of Barollo and Valepacino (sp?). He was an internationally acknowledged wine guy who when in the hospital for 3 months just wanted a Burger King #1 with diet coke.

Shania Twain, Crunk.....or whatever the new music out of the Lou is called and Janis....oh, can I wail with Janis.....horrible loud sounds emitted with feeling....lots of feeling.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Just about any Stevie Ray Vaughn or Led Zeppelin--they were chefs, right?

Chile rellenos made by Rigoberto's in town here, and their beans and rice. They use fresh ancho chiles rather than canned. Yum . . .


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

For food: scrapple
music: I like disco music (only cause it's easy to dance to)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Shhhh- don't tell anyone- I actually like "Believe" by Cher. If anyone finds out, my image as a punk rock-goth-industrialist will be ruined!!!!!

As for the whole food thing, most of what everyone is saying, with a couple of exceptions, don't really seem to be guilty, hidden pleasures. For me it is "Miracle Whip", yes I like the stuff and frozen burritos (but not together). I'm telling you though, late at night I crave a frozen spicy burrito topped with habanero cheese and sour cream all melted over the top.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let's see. I already stated my food choices in the Guilty Munches thread but for music? About 30 years ago played 2nd Chair Tenor Sax. So...... Boots Randolph would be my guilty/:blush: enjoyment. "Yakety Sax" (think of the Benny Hill show's closing music) was one of his biggest hits. Here is a link to several of the show's/movies/people that have featured the song.
Yakety Sax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sadly he passed away this July 3rd. One month to the day after his 80th birthday.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Pete!!!!! I always held you in such high esteem.... This could change things a little... 

Ok, let's even things out. James Taylor, about twice a year, gotta hear you got a friend. I know, I know...

I'm a Zep girl all the way though. And NOT ashamed of it!


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

A Zep CD I have that I listen to a lot, is a BBC recording collection

I like James Taylor except that half way through I don't even notice the stereo is still on.

Van Morrison
Acoustic Alchemy
Santana


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Another one came to mind....
Boney M's "Night Flight to Venus" album
Arrrgh...how embarassing


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

my music would be Lobo!


----------

